# Any ideas for leaving Uber



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Depends on what other qualifications you have.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

According the internet, some of your best bets are:

Managing Director (Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, or Industrial)
Chief Financial Officer/Finance Director
In-house General Counsel
General Manager (Construction - Project Management)
Head of Operations (Mining)
Sales Director (Technology and Telecommunications, Business Services, or Consumer)
Chief Technology Officer/Head of Technology
Vice President/Associate Director (Financial Services)
Development Director (Property)
HR Director/Head of HR
Hope that helps.

Good luck.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Drive for Lift.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Just do it. Youll find something. Be a school bus driver.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes go to vocational school and then get a real job with benefits, the only people who should be working for uber are people working a few hours a week subsidizing their pay check. The people on here who make $1500 a week are putting 3000 miles a week on their cars and have no life and probably dont put anything away should they have a mechanical issue.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I left Uber Eats to do Grub Hub only.

But I also have a full time job, zero debt, no mortgage, extremely low living expenses.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Drive for Lift.


Is that a new company?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Is that a new company?


Elevator operators.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Elevator operators.


Wow, didn't think they existed anymore.....?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Wow, didn't think they existed anymore.....?


Mostly replaced by automated vehicles.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Any of the other gig apps. There are lots like Doordash, Grubhub, Amazon Flex, etc. Also there are things you can do online. Yes, there are a lot of scams (watch out for anyone trying to charge you money for an "opportunity" or an "investment") but I still make about $1,000 a year from some affiliate marketing I haven't touched since circa-2014.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Apply at a temp service, so you can wean yourself off Uber, as you search for permanent work.

If you’re under 40 and fit, look at the trades. I don’t know about Australia, but here in the US there is great need for trades workers. They will hire and train you: construction, carpentry, roofing, etc.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It pays way better,

The ones around her can pull in $20+ an hour with no expenses. Like seriously that's my plan F in life if everything else fails. I know a guy who got into an accident (at fault) getting himself fired his contract canceled and he pulled in more money than he made driving a cab. A few months later he was gainfully employed, never missed a rent payment or went hungry.

If 1000 cars go past an hour and 5% throw $1.00 at you... That's $20 an hour.

All you have to give up is your dignity.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

WAHN said:


> According the internet, some of your best bets are:
> 
> Managing Director (Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, or Industrial)
> Chief Financial Officer/Finance Director
> ...


"_Chief Financial Officer/Finance Director"........._

⚠ ..........And Now the "Reality Check" List for former Uber drivers with little or no credentials?

Lawn maintenance
Parking lot attendant
Warehouse workers
Package delivery
Food service
Hotel Hospitality services
Security guard
Walmart/ Retail
Cleaning service
Car wash attendant

https://www.coursera.org/


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_Chief Financial Officer/Finance Director"........._
> 
> ⚠ ..........And Now the "Reality Check" List for former Uber drivers with little or no credentials?
> 
> ...


⚠UPDATE:⚠
Scratch Off ?Warehouse?

https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-... NL 060619 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If you want to work set hours (kinda) and not have the flexibility of gig crap

Always hiring. Starting pay is around $16 hr. Not great bennies until you are there for 1- 2 years. Not worked like a dog (some would disagree) like Amazon.

www.usps.com/careers


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It pays way better,
> 
> The ones around her can pull in $20+ an hour with no expenses. Like seriously that's my plan F in life if everything else fails. I know a guy who got into an accident (at fault) getting himself fired his contract canceled and he pulled in more money than he made driving a cab. A few months later he was gainfully employed, never missed a rent payment or went hungry.
> 
> ...


Already lose some dignity doing rideshare.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Does your wife or family describe you as

A bad listener
Repeating the same things over and over
Upbeat attitude or drug use

Can you operate a keyboard
Know how to use a phone?

Uber support is hiring
Unleash the inner Rohit inside you.

Pay is flexible and based on a straight commission of the costs avoided or drop rate of all incoming complaints versus any payouts made


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Already lose some dignity doing rideshare.


Mowing lawns is nice outside work and exercise.
But u need to learn Spanish to communicate with your Boss



emdeplam said:


> Does your wife or family describe you as
> 
> A bad listener
> Repeating the same things over and over
> ...


Beware of 
⚠ Stockholm syndrome ⚠
a condition which causes Uber salaried employees to develop a psychological alliance with Uber management as a survival strategy during captivity.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RabbleRouser said:


> Mowing lawns is nice outside work and exercise.
> But u need to learn Spanish to communicate with your Boss
> 
> 
> ...


Lawn work is inexpensive to get in to and if you are smart about it very, very profitable.

I've owned and sold three routes of my own. My first route was my second teenage self employed "career" (collecting aluminum cans, glass bottles and newspaper was first, also very profitable at the time, come to think of it I did this in my preteen years starting at six years).

I averaged around 40 bux an hour, twenty five years ago, at my last route.

It was a part time job I did afternoons and weekends during a cash crunch I went through at the time. As I progressed through management I had less and less time for the route and sold it for 3.5X monthly sales.

My exwife has several uncles who had lawn routes that are now millionaires. They got their start cutting lawns and investing profits in real estate.

One uncle had somewhere in the neighborhood of 50 million dollars in real estate.

I actually turned it around and in my advertising promoted that I spoke English.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Bathroom attendant in a nice hotel.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


buy bitcoin


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

jonsnownothing said:


> buy bitcoin


But don't follow Masayoshi Son's strategy.  He didn't buy the dip. :roflmao:

https://cointelegraph.com/news/wsj-...ounder-lost-130-million-on-bitcoin-investment


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Apply at a temp service, so you can wean yourself off Uber, as you search for permanent work.
> 
> If you're under 40 and fit, look at the trades. I don't know about Australia, but here in the US there is great need for trades workers. They will hire and train you: construction, carpentry, roofing, etc.


The market in Australia is better than in the US. It may decline soon as the property bubble is bursting here.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> The market in Australia is better than in the US. It may decline soon as the property bubble is bursting here.


That's good it's better. It's tough to give you ideas about other options without knowing what your skills are and what type of work you've done.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to shine shoes when I was 10. Made 40 a day in 1980. If I could go back in time I would have quit school, kept doing that and put my money in Microsoft every month until I was 21. I would have been a millionaire at 21. School is overrated. I could read,write, and add by 10. What else is there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Always hiring. Starting pay is around $16 hr. Not great bennies until you are there for 1- 2 years. Not worked like a dog (some would disagree) like Amazon.
> 
> www.usps.com/careers


Great idea, except the OP is in Australia.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Great idea, except the OP is in Australia.


LOL:laugh: Well, all those that have read these posts may benefit.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Does your wife or family describe you as
> 
> A bad listener
> Repeating the same things over and over
> ...


Not interested in being an office drone. Can we work remotely?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Is that a new company?


Something to do with faces.


----------



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

If you have your submarine pilot licence the cancellation fees could be quite good.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I hear the Fuller Brush man are making a comeback. I'd give that a try. Great exercise and saves a lot on gas.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Friendly Jack said:


> Something to do with faces.


Feces?
SFO has tons of it.
PooPoo picker uppers make 70k per year.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

School districts seem to always need teachers and support personnel. Somehow, I got 10 years of public high school teaching in, half as a sub and half as a Spec Ed. Teacher in So. Cal...decent little retirement. Sub teaching can pay from $100 to $175 a day...sometimes easy, sometimes not.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

WAHN said:


> But don't follow Masayoshi Son's strategy. :wink: He didn't buy the dip. :roflmao:
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/wsj-...ounder-lost-130-million-on-bitcoin-investment


He was the sacrificial lamb the market needed in order to go full parabolic


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It pays way better,
> 
> The ones around her can pull in $20+ an hour with no expenses. Like seriously that's my plan F in life if everything else fails. I know a guy who got into an accident (at fault) getting himself fired his contract canceled and he pulled in more money than he made driving a cab. A few months later he was gainfully employed, never missed a rent payment or went hungry.
> 
> ...


That would be $50/hr ?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm getting the feeling like someone at the company is intentionally going out of their way to make this a nearly impossible full-time gig in most markets


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


You need to be more specific about yourself such as qualifications, age and more.

You can't just jump in and say "I want to do something else." That's the reason the "fire ants" are all over you.

We all want more prosperity. We all.want to do better, we all desire a better job than just driving U/L. But we need to look at our limitations.

As one of the members said; 
It depends on your qualifications, and I add; it also depends on your age.

If you qualifications are limited to driving, then you can try Amazon Flex. If you're a person with.discipline and determination, you could try trucking if you haven't done so. We have members here who said they would do it, and they did it within couple of month. That would be a great improvement.

If you're between 20'and 30 years old, you could try making money in becoming a pilot. There is a serious shortage.

Good luck in breaking out of the Uber and Lyft slavery chains.

One last thing, don't over think it, just find something and do it, given you're serious.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Does your wife or family describe you as
> 
> A bad listener
> Repeating the same things over and over
> ...


I drive for Uber because it's a means to an end. Uber allows me the flexibility to work when I want and doesn't interfere with my studies, it also provides me with networking opportunities. 
As much as we ***** about Uber most of us actually enjoy meeting and talking to real people and getting other opinions and learning new ideas. Driving for Uber gets me off of the computer, other then UP I really prefer to interact with people face to face.



tmart said:


> I'm getting the feeling like someone at the company is intentionally going out of their way to make this a nearly impossible full-time gig in most markets


That depends on how flexible you're with the hours you work, I can make a full time income by working the hours most people don't want to work. I prefer late nights and early mornings, no traffic, it's cooler at nighttime and I meet some very interesting people that I wouldn't meet in the daytime, and best of all don't have to worry about rejecting underage passengers. The tips are better at night as well.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Gain weight. File Bankruptcy. Engage in personal attacks on liberals. Then seek the Republican Nomination for President.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Join a trade union


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I still drive but I quit Uber/Lyft a long time ago, A few months before I stopped I signed up for other non ride sharing apps and rest is history.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Drive a taxi.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Apply to 1000000 jobs. Commit to doing it. Eventually you’ll find something way better. Patience is the key


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> School districts seem to always need teachers and support personnel. Somehow, I got 10 years of public high school teaching in, half as a sub and half as a Spec Ed. Teacher in So. Cal...decent little retirement. Sub teaching can pay from $100 to $175 a day...sometimes easy, sometimes not.


It can be a lot of times NOT...depending on the district and whether or not there is a good culture for learning.


----------



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


Get a better job cause this ?sucks


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


I've entertained the idea of committing a federal crime and go to prison for a few years, no rent, no bills and free medical and dental. It can't be any worse then driving for U/L.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I've entertained the idea of committing a federal crime and go to prison for a few years, no rent, no bills and free medical and dental. It can't be any worse then driving for U/L.


Have you considered the US armed forces?

I have 3/4 limbs left and still get a monthly check... (that exceeds what an uber driver makes in my market)


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


Get your realtors license


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WAHN said:


> According the internet, some of your best bets are:
> 
> Managing Director (Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, or Industrial)
> Chief Financial Officer/Finance Director
> ...














Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Wow, didn't think they existed anymore.....?


They do, and in one fancy building in sf, there are a couple that rotates shifts.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It pays way better,
> 
> The ones around her can pull in $20+ an hour with no expenses. Like seriously that's my plan F in life if everything else fails. I know a guy who got into an accident (at fault) getting himself fired his contract canceled and he pulled in more money than he made driving a cab. A few months later he was gainfully employed, never missed a rent payment or went hungry.
> 
> ...


If you do it right, you can afford a condo in sf.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Llib07 said:


> Just asking if anyone has ideas for doing something else


Pizza Delivery !

Its like being SANTA !

WITH TIPS !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It pays way better,
> 
> The ones around her can pull in $20+ an hour with no expenses. Like seriously that's my plan F in life if everything else fails. I know a guy who got into an accident (at fault) getting himself fired his contract canceled and he pulled in more money than he made driving a cab. A few months later he was gainfully employed, never missed a rent payment or went hungry.
> 
> ...


DIGNITY !?!?
PLEASE !

WE ARE ALL UBER DRIVERS HERE !


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Delivery !
> 
> Its like being SANTA !
> 
> ...


I think it would be a step up dignity wise


----------



## Fairshare (Jun 26, 2018)

Dont do it. Learn your market & apply yourself. To much flexibility doing this to pass it up. You can meet many people and network your way to a new job. 

Use Uber dont let it use you & most importantly avoid advice from topic people. If you wanted you could take classes still make money doing Uber.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------

